# weak wrists



## Christina05 (Feb 18, 2008)

Anybody know of any good exercises or drills to do for weak wrists?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 19, 2008)

Try doing push ups on your knuckles. Form a fist and place the face of the fist (the area of finger between the middle and lower knuckle) on the ground while you do your push ups.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.wristripper.com/

There are other designs you can get at your local sports store.
Also grippers work really well.  Walking push ups on your fingers work the wrist really good.  Holding a 3-5 lb weight in the palm of your hand for as long as you can will help.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 19, 2008)

There are a few easy things you can do to increase your wrist strength.  The classic "roller" where you use a piece of rope attached to a broomstick or dowel, which is tied to a weight is probably the easiest and most common.  I wouldn't suggest buying a premade version, because I think you can make your own, customized to your hand size, at least as cheaply.  Wringing a towel is a similar exercise, as well.

You can also use a staff or pole; hold it near one end, and try to keep it straight and level.  Once you can simply hold it, you can start moving exercises with it.


----------



## Christina05 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the advice


----------

